# Welche Rolle für UL Angeln



## DenizJP (14. Februar 2021)

Moin die Herren!

Hab hier eine Troutia 55L (https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Tailwalk-Troutia-55L) welche ich ab Ende März auf BaFos verwenden möchte.

ich vermute hier eignet sich eine 1000er Rolle am besten oder?

Hab ansonsten eine Lion CF 1000 sowie eine 2500er Stradic (ob die zu viel ist??).



Welche Rolle in 1000er Größe täte hier passen? Eventuell soll es damit auch mal an nen Forellenteich gehen.


VG und Danke


----------



## Aalbubi (14. Februar 2021)

Ich habe nen Freund geraten seine 2000er oder 2500er Biomaster auf seine Savage Gear UL zu machen. Seitdem ist diese Rolle nicht mehr von der Rute abgekommen. Du brauchst definitiv keine 1000er. 2000er bringen nur Vorteile. Klar ist es schöner ne 2000er Leichtbaurolle an der UL dran zu machen, muss aber nicht. Hau deine Stradic dran und sei glücklich. Die paar Gramm mehr sollten dich nicht jucken, man hält die Rute ja auch fest wenn ein dicker Fisch einsteigt. Außerdem halten die Rollen mehr aus. Der Unterschied zwischen 2000 und 2500 ist in aller Regel nur die Tiefe der Spule. 

PS. Die Biomaster ist ne Ganzmetallrolle wenn ich mich nicht täusche, wiegt also um die 250 bis 270g ohne Schnur.

Die Lion Rolle kenne ich nicht, aber die Ruten von der Marke sahen im Laden schon erschreckend schlecht aus, also sage ich frei Schnauze das die nicht gut genug fürs UL angeln ist.


----------



## Seatrout (14. Februar 2021)

Wurde was aus der daiwa lt serie nehmen, je nach Geldbeutel.
Ich würde aber auf ne 1000er gehen, passt einfach besser zu ner UL und sowohl am bach als auch am forellensee kommt es mit UL nicht auf wurfweite an.
Wichtiger ist ne vernünftige schnur


----------



## Michael.S (14. Februar 2021)

Nach Nummern darf mann gar nicht so gehen , ich habe zwei fürs UL Angeln , links eine 1000er Stradic und rechts eine 2000er Cardiff , wie mann sieht beide gleich von der Größe die Cardiff läuft etwas besser als die Stradic


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2021)

Ich fische jetzt auch nicht grad mit einer 5000er Rolle auf Forellen, aber warum es immer butzerlklein sein muss, werde ich nie verstehen. Ist doch relativ sinnfrei, eine Rolle zu fischen, die schon bei einem Portionsfisch in die Vollen gehen muss!?

Auch, b.z.w. gerade am Forellenbach fühle ich mich mit einer Abu Revo SX 30 nicht overdressed. Es besteht ja immer die Chance, dass ausgerechnet in dem Bach die Mother of all Brooktrouts wohnt.


----------



## Aalbubi (14. Februar 2021)

Schade das die Spulenkopfgröße nicht einheitlich ist.

Welche Stradic hast du denn? Wenn es diese schwarze Stradic ci4 ist, dann ist alles in Butter und du brauchst vermutlich keine neue Rolle. Falls du ne andere UL Rute hast, kannst du ja Mal einfach deine Stradic dran schrauben und gucken wie es dir gefällt. Selber entscheiden ist immernoch am besten.

Was für ein Budget hast du eigentlich?

Viele Rollen ab 60 Euro sind wirklich UL tauglich (Daiwa Regal 1000 lt mit 0,06j braid x8 , Daiwa Fuego 2500 LT mit 0,14 daiwa TD Line mono, Okuma Epixor Xt 20 mit 1,8kg daiwa prorex ul Schnur welche super dünn ist).

Die Qualität und Performance ist ab der Stradic im Vergleich zu dem von mir genannten Rollen schon zu spüren und ich würde, wenn möglich dann auch ab Stradic aufwärts suchen.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Februar 2021)

Budget hab ich keins jetzt besonders festgelegt. Irgendwas bis 150€ wäre da ideal.

PS: hab nachgeschaut - ich hatte damals eine Daiwa Ninja LT 1000er Rolle dran gemacht.


ich denke eine leichte 2000 - 2500er Rolle würde dann vermutlich passen.


----------



## Seele (15. Februar 2021)

Ich habe bekanntlich ja ne Prorex mir neulich gegönnt. Im trocken kurbeln bin ich sehr sehr angetan von dem Röllchen. Wäre auch gerade so noch in deinem Budget (160 Euro)
Man muss halt mit dem Lila leben können oder wie ich feiern


----------



## DenizJP (15. Februar 2021)

Überlege ob es die hier werden soll - Kumpel der viel auf Forelle spinnfischt hatte sie in den Raum geworfen









						Daiwa 12 LEGALIS 2004 Frontbremsrolle
					

Die LEGALIS besticht durch Ihren ruhigen, weichen Lauf und bietet durch die große Modelauswahl für nahezu jeden Einsatzbereich des Spinnfischens, sowie für




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
				




PS: angeln würde ich hier mit einer Mono - da Ausschlitzer bei Geflecht ja höher wären richtig?
PSPS: angelt hier wer mit gefärbter Mono? Ich hab bei durchsichtigen bzw. unauffälligen Farben immer das Problem dass ich kaum was erkenne


----------



## Seele (15. Februar 2021)

Die Legalis hab ich auch, Ist auch zweckmäßig. Für den Preis eine sehr gute Rolle, Wunder darf man natürlich nicht erwarten. 

Ich fische ausschließlich mit Geflecht auf Forelle. Sehe keinen Grund warum man eine Mono nehmen soll. Zum Abfedern hat man ne Rute und die Bremse an der Rolle gibt`s ja auch noch. Gerade die ruckartigen Bewegungen die die Forellen so gerne wollen kommen damit viel besser durch.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (15. Februar 2021)

ich hab eine Sportex Black Perl UL 2 - 8 g - fische die mit einer Ryobi Slam UL Rolle und 0,06 er Geflochtenen.
ist in der Preisklasse Top.


----------



## świetlik (15. Februar 2021)

Ich habe bei eine Rute bis 21g eine Prorex V LT 2500.
Kann ich nix bemängeln. 
Prorex LT habe ich als 4000 bei hecht Rute.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2021)

Meine kleinsten Rollen sind eine DAM Quick Dura und eine Red Arc - beide 200er. Man muss schon ein gerüttelt Maß an Toleranz aufwenden, um mit den Nachteilen der kleinen Spulendurchmesser und feinen Geflochtenen klarzukommen, die diese von Natur aus mitbringen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2021)

Ich fische an meiner Forellenspinne eine 2500er Stradic, passt für mich prima - zu kleine Rollen sind nix für mich.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (16. Februar 2021)

wenn alles gut abgestimmt ist, wirft man einen 1,3 er spoon auch ganz ordentlich ..


----------



## michael0801 (16. Februar 2021)

Ich finde 2000 er Größen für die UL Angelei auchvsdhf geeignet. Die Rollen sind nicht so empfindlich und durch die meist größere sich Spule lässt sich besser werfen. Aber bei deiner Rute solltest du in erster Linie aufs Gewicht achten, da der Griff sehr kurz ist. Wenn man dann glauben will, dass man mit dem Gewicht einer Rolle eine Rute austarieren kann, und ich glaube daran, dann keine von den super leichten Rollen. Ich Fische eine Biomaster 2000s. Passt in meinen Augen perfekt für alle leichten Ruten, ist aber nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------

